#ubuntu-scientists 2014-08-02
<belkinsa> belkinsa
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-08-03
<belkinsa> Hey, skellat, do you use some of the science programs on XUbuntu?
<skellat> belkinsa: Anything I do science-related is related to radio waves and their propagation
<belkinsa> skellat, oh, right.  I forgot.
